# my 1969 GTO project



## gubby (Sep 24, 2014)

I am doing a complete body off restoration of my 1969 GTO. I have the all of my parts at a sandblasting business as I write. I recently had some of my "black parts" delivered and they were only media blasted and primered. Not painted chassis black. I am in the process of making sure that this is corrected. I would like to know for certain what parts need to be painted "chassis black". I have an idea of what they are but this is my first restoration of this scale so I want to get it correct. I appreciate this forums sharing your information with me. I look forward to your responses. Have a great day.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I am just starting my restoration, but I did find this link that might be helpful.
http://www.gtoaa.org/pdf/concours.pdf 
It is the concours judging standards.


----------

